# Need advice on Aussie saddles



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Kimberly trail master and I love it. It is very comfortable and very secure. I bought mine used and it really holds up. The leather is very nice on it, not something you would expect out of a saddle that inexpensive. 

I have 3 complaints about the saddle which isn't too many. 

I dislike the horn. If I were to get one tomorrow, it wouldn't have a horn. It is in an awkward position and does nothing but give you some place to hang a saddle bag...and there are plenty of places to hang bags from on an Aussie. 

The over girth is a PITA. It cinches up nice and tight but will occasionally pinch your leg. You can get them with a regular dressage type girthing system or you can get the overgirth and get a saddle seat cushion to cover it...I went with a cushion and it makes a normally comfortable saddle extremely comfortable. 

They are heavy. My saddle is in the 30-40# range. Same as my fully skirted western pleasure saddle. 

The bonuses outweight the negatives. It is a comfortable, secure, well fitting, affordable saddle. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for your info! Interesting comment about the horn. I've never ridden without one, so I know it's just a security issue with me...something to grab if I need it. Silly question I know, but what do you grab on to getting on or if you have a sudden move by your horse? Thanks again. Very helpful!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

To get on, I grab the opposite side poley. Aussies don't sit down on a horse the way a western saddle does so when getting on, you have to make sure the cinch is tight and a mounting block is advised. 

The front of the saddle, I'll grab that if my horse is having a 'moment'...*laugh* 

I've always ridden in a traditional western saddle with a horn but for me, it just kind of gets in the way with the Aussie.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a Master Campdraft with horn from DownUnder. It has a shallower seat than the one you are looking at, but is still very secure feeling. If your horse spins, the poley catches your thigh and spins you with it. I ops checked that when riding a spooky horse a few weeks after badly bruising my hip (bad enough that it still is sore 2+ years later). I could barely get on the horse, but when she jumped forward and spun around, I went with her. Ended up with a bruise on my thigh, but that beat taking a tumble.

If they advise a particular model for your horse's back, listen. When bought on a discount, the saddle is decent quality for the price. I'd try to avoid paying their full price.

The leather was dry when I got it, but that happened with a new Bates I bought as well, and some time using Passier Lederbalsam has helped it a lot.

I've had no problem at all with the overgirth. I never feel it. I have mixed feelings about the horn. It is small and leans forward, and is darn near worthless for holding on if your horse bucks. OTOH, a couple of months ago, I couldn't get my mare to stop...she spun herself up and we went 2 hours without her stopping, so I got her to disengage, wrapped a loop of rein around the horn so she couldn't straighten out immediately, and got off. Quickly. I think the loop slowed her down just enough that my foot hit the ground before she bolted 50 feet. On the whole, though, if I had to do it over, I'd skip the horn.

My main dislike is the bulk of the Aussie girth under my leg. I have better contact with the horse's side with a western saddle. Still, it is a comfortable and secure saddle. Easy to post in and the seat feels more English than Western to me. I prefer the Aussie stirrup leathers to English ones, but have taken to riding mine using western stirrups (although the photo below has English leathers...need to update my pictures).


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am like you...knee issues and that is why I bought a Down Under Wizzard Poley. I had the horn with that one and no horn with a Kimberly Stock synthetic. I don't like how the horn is set - I got a gut full of horn last year and still had a small lump in my stomach from it! 

Other than that I loved the saddle. It didn't fit my new horse I am sad to say so I sold both of them recently. I bought a new saddle from Alleghany and one of my criteria is that it be as comfortable as my Aussies!!!

Listen to what Ricki tells you on which one will fit your horse. She won't steer you wrong! If I ever have a horse that will take the Aussie I will get another one.


----------



## Heidi C (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 2 aussie saddles a Kimberely superior poley with horn and a kates rideabout endurance with no horn that I just bought. I love the rideabout endurance it is very well made extremely comfortable and it was fitted to my horse. If you go to kates.net you will find they are having closeout sales on there rideabout saddles. I took a chance and bought the rideabout endurance for $199 and I love this saddle more than more kimberely saddle. Incredible price!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't know, but it looks like Kates may be going out of business...everything they sell is on clearance at very low prices.

I'll add a note of caution on the DownUnder saddles...the leather quality is somewhat variable. The saddle I've got is comfortable, but it is showing more wear on the flaps than I would consider acceptable. Don't know if the wear will stabilize or continue...:-( Most of the wear is where the buckles lie.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your helpful comments!!! I faxed a wither tracing to Down Under, and neither of the two saddles I had picked will work on Cochise. Got the saddle before the horse, i guess! He's a low-wide. The Down Under Dalby Poley and the Kimberley Trailmaster ( a different one from my original pick) both fleeced, will fit him and both meet my criteria. You all plus Ricki have persuaded me to try no horn. She said same things you did, and it's actually safer without one. any other feedback on these two choices, I value. Thanks again!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a Down Under Kimberly for a while. It was a great saddle, very handy for the trail. The only reason I sold it was because I wasn't really doing as much trail riding as I'd hoped and prefer my dressage saddles for the arena.

My saddle didn't have a horn (and nor do the dressage saddles I use!). In terms of having something to hold on to, I find that the pommel is actually quite nice. You can slip your fingers right under the pommel and grip it pretty well in the palm of your hand... if that makes any sense. Also, there are handy little grab straps that can be purchased to attach to the D-rings on the pommel if you like. (Here's a link: ROLLED GRAB STRAP - Statelinetack.com) I actually prefer not having a horn because I've always had that little nightmare about being gutted by one if something went terribly wrong. Too many horror stories.

Another tip that may be a matter of personal preference; I preferred using webbers with my saddle as opposed to the stirrup leathers that came with the aussie saddle because they were even less bulk and even easier on the knees in terms of having good flexibility. The webbers work great with the aussie saddle design too, unlike the basic english leathers that will leave you with the big buckle under your thigh.

Here's the webbers in synthetic and leather material:
Wintec Webbers Stirrup Leathers - Jeffers
Bates Webbers


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Another thing to add:

If your biggest concern is the rotation and angle of the stirrups on a western saddle given the bulky fenders, you may also want to consider a Tucker trail saddle... their stirrups are specially rigged and angled to be easier on the knees. The saddles are pricier, but they're really nice too. When and if I ever decide to purchase another trail saddle, it will most likely be a Tucker!

More info on the Tucker stirrup design:
Tucker Saddles - Trail saddles and Bridle Supplies.

Tucker saddles:
Tucker Saddles - Saddles

Actually, you might be able to order just the ErgoBalance stirrups from Tucker on their own and give them a whirl with your western saddle before you go whole hog and replace the entire saddle! >> http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/Trail+Glide&trade;/468.1.1.1.22288.22289.0.0.0


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Checked on Kates site. Wow! I can sure get more saddle for my money! Down Under folks said I need a fleece lined. Hopefully some of these are, and I see they adjust saddle to wither tracing which is what I want. Thanks!


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Is your black saddle any more difficult to keep clean than others? With my buckskin, it would be striking. Yours sure is.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

*Blk vs brown*



bsms said:


> I've got a Master Campdraft with horn from DownUnder. It has a shallower seat than the one you are looking at, but is still very secure feeling. If your horse spins, the poley catches your thigh and spins you with it. I ops checked that when riding a spooky horse a few weeks after badly bruising my hip (bad enough that it still is sore 2+ years later). I could barely get on the horse, but when she jumped forward and spun around, I went with her. Ended up with a bruise on my thigh, but that beat taking a tumble.
> 
> If they advise a particular model for your horse's back, listen. When bought on a discount, the saddle is decent quality for the price. I'd try to avoid paying their full price.
> 
> ...


Is your blk saddle anymore difficult to keep clean than others? It is striking on your horse, and it would be on my buckskin as well. Thank you. KB


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I prefer black. If it gets nicked, black dye is readily available and always matches. However, I would recommend going with the nubuck leather if you buy from DownUnder. The brown saddle I own is nubuck, and the leather is holding up better than the smooth finish on this saddle. The smooth leather has cracked on the underside, and also on the stirrup leather where it folds over the stirrup bar. It may prove to be just a cosmetic flaw, but I'm not at all happy about it.

I love the design of the Australian saddle, but I'm not sure the value is there. I have a Bates English saddle that I bought for $1000 on sale vs the $750 for the saddle in the picture (also on sale). In terms of leather quality, stitching, attention to detail, etc, the Bates is at least 3 times the saddle. The used Circle Y saddle I bought for $450 will almost certainly be solid after the DU is not.

I LOVE the design of the saddle, but Australian-made saddles run $2500 up, and those made in India don't have the quality that should be possible. If you buy, I suggest taking a very close look at the stitching and leather, and being prepared to return it if you are not fully satisfied.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I love my wintec stock saddle, plus it has the equisuede that gives you a more secure seat!


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's helpful comments. I got my Aussie saddle and hope to ride this weekend. Question, do you tighten the cinch as tightly as you do on a western saddle? Seems that I've heard you don't tighten it as much, but how would it be secure? Thanks again!


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*I have a nice 19" aussie saddle i'll make you a great deal on if you setill need one*

Dear Kentucky bluegrass,
I have a great 19" synthetic aussie saddle from down under saddle company it's a great saddle I Love it. I'm a bigger lady and it fits me great it's very very stable and comfy and it fits a wide variety of horses my only problem is that the short backed arab i bought it for it's too long for her. She is super spooky and i was just getting back into riding after many years off. well i never got left behind largely due to that saddle !! LOL
i would highly recommend them but get the leather stirrup straps if you get the cheaper synthetic saddle. 
the down under saddle company will fit the saddle to your horse supposedly at no charge but they charge 200 more for the exact same saddle that you can buy from horse.com but if you get it from horse.com no custom fitting. 
but honestly i love the saddle and it is a pretty universal fit unless you have a hard to fit horse. Mine is the medium tree. i have enjoyed the Aussie saddle. it's great if you have a spooky horse that could leave you behind. in that saddle you would have to WORK to fall off.  good luck.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your note. Wish I had known about your saddle. It's the size I bought. I looked for a used 19" and couldn't find what I needed. You shouldn't have any trouble finding it a new home if that's what you decide to do. Question...do you cinch it as tightly as you do a western saddle? Have a great day!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cinching - I probably have mine slightly looser than my western saddle. Both of my horses have decent withers, and I think the saddle conforms to their withers closer than my western saddle. Also, it only has a Navajo saddle blanket underneath, and I think the felt pad I use with my western saddle adds a bit of sloppy feeling.

I'd guess I tighten the Aussie saddle about one hole looser in tightness than my western.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I want to send you a picture of saddle on my horse but I can't upload photo on my iPad. Will try to do it from my laptop. Wanted your thoughts on fit and the way we have it positioned on the horse. We've never dealt with an Aussie saddle before now. Wll try to get a pic to you. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

*Photos of saddle on horse*

Does it look like we've positioned the saddle correctly? The blanket shown is thicker than the one I will use.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Yes i cinch mine the same as a western*

i ride English and western more English lately but yes i cinch it the same tightness as a western. i have had a saddle slip over and got hurt pretty bad in my younger days and i never want a repeat of that 

I hope you like the saddle. i love mine it's a shame that its too long for my Arab. i use it on my warmblood and it fits him great. I totally agree with the other poster who said if she had it to do over would forgo the horn. it sets in a weird position and catches on my shirt when i dismount. 
good luck!


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for your response. From these two pictures, does the saddle look to be a good fit? This is the first time it has been on my horse, so it hasn't conformed to his body.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

well i can't see the undersiide but it looks like you have plenty of room around the pommel you need to have min 2 fingers all the way around inside the pommel up to four fingers. and the back is not sitting on his back too far. it looks good to me. a good way to tell if the saddle is bridging is to check out the sweat marks on your saddle pad. if you have solid saddle shaped sweat marks then the saddle is making contact all over the back that's good. Mine because it was too long for the short backed arab always had a clean spot in the middle of the pad where it was bridging and not touching her back. when i put it on the bigger warmblood it fits fine and he has really tall withers too. i think they make those Aussie saddle to have a more universal fit like the older English saddles. 
how does he act in it? better than before? my little sister had a horse that would buck for the first 5 to 10 minutes she rode her and looking back I'm sure that she had an ill fitting saddle  
good luck


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a english saddle, but I think stock for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion to check his blanket after riding. I'll do that. He did well with the saddle the first time it was on him, but that was for a short time. We'll see how a ride around the farm goes. Appreciate your expertise.


----------

